# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  corydoras sp. cf. aeneus (gold)

## rain

guys im looking for this particular cory for sometime already. if anyone sees it pls do let me know.

btw this is closely related to the normal bronze cory, with only different natural hibitats. 

sometime ago i was at TB lfs, saw this rather black looking cory whh at first sight thking was a $2 bronze cory only to be informed it was a $12 cory later [ :Knockout: ]. (i didnt buy the cory .... [ :Embarassed: ] ) AND today i found out that its also related to the bronze cory.

so many things to learn and find out [ :Grin: ]

----------


## coryfav

rain! for a moment i thought you found the gold aeneus!!! aiyah![ :Grin: ] 

c. aeneus, i heard, has gold, green and black too. yeah, i saw a pic of the gold version, very very nice indeed! then i thought you found...[ :Grin: ] 

well, i'll start keeping a lookout too. :Wink:

----------


## akoh

Rain ! coryfav! Sometime back I bought 10 pcs each of Gold and Green from Qian Hu ( think 10 bucks each ). Beli weak cory ! lost quite a few !, think still have a few pcs left  :Sad: .If got some more I oso want ! they're beli beli nice ![ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving !
Akoh

----------


## coryfav

allen, seems every rare corys you also have, huh?[ :Grin: ] 

at 10 bucks each, if it's a weak species, then i've to think twice about it. $10 x 6 is no joke, huh![ :Knockout: ]

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 5/1/2002 7:52:20 PM 
> 
> allen, seems every rare corys you also have, huh?[] 
> 
> at 10 bucks each, if it's a weak species, then i've to think twice about it. $10 x 6 is no joke, huh![] 
> ----------------


Flor ! Plecorymania mah ! anyway I'm not the onli person who is siao ! there's another guy known as " Hitman " is oso beli siao of plecos and cories ! both of us have about the same type and number of fishes. hm ! wonder if his " gold and green " are still around !, gotta give him a call !

Yah ! at 10 bucks a pcs ! no jokes lah ! BUT BELI NICE LEH ! SEE ORELI CANNOT TAHAN ! DIE DIE OSO MUST BUY ! EVEN IF I'VE TO GO ON BREAD AND KAYA FOR THE REST OF THE MONTH ! Cheers [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
Akoh

----------


## rain

> ----------------
> On 5/1/2002 8:44:06 AM 
> 
> rain! for a moment i thought you found the gold aeneus!!! aiyah![] 
> 
> c. aeneus, i heard, has gold, green and black too. yeah, i saw a pic of the gold version, very very nice indeed! then i thought you found...[] 
> 
> well, i'll start keeping a lookout too. 
> ----------------



yes coryfav, i have not seen it anywhere in singapore yet, and perhaps the local lfs do not carry them unlike farms.

allen, should u ever come across do let me know. but is that particular species that weak?

----------


## CoryDorus

Hi this is the first time in here ... so glad to know that there are so many Singaporean corys lovers. I thought I am alone ....  :Wink: 

I have 6 Aeneous, 8 Trilneatus, 4 Similis and 17 Trilineatus baby frys of varying sizes.

Hope to hear from you all soon ...

Did I hear Seng Bro ? ... Wow ... I will be hunting soon .... 

CoryDorus (aka Shi)
 :Cool:

----------


## Simon

> ----------------
> On 5/22/2002 1:41:43 AM 
> 
> Hi this is the first time in here ... so glad to know that there are so many Singaporean corys lovers. I thought I am alone .... 
> 
> I have 6 Aeneous, 8 Trilneatus, 4 Similis and 17 Trilineatus baby frys of varying sizes.
> 
> Hope to hear from you all soon ...
> 
> ...


welcome to AQ.. care to share breeding secrets

----------


## CoryDorus

Secret ? How can I say then ...

----------


## DEA

:Smile:

----------


## BFG

Corydorus, then PM lah![ :Grin: ]

----------


## rain

hi there corydorus, how come cannot share your experiences?? im mad abt corydoras too [ :Grin: ]

----------


## LeAnne

u not siaoz meh? *scratch*  :Smug: 




> ----------------
> On 5/25/2002 11:53:22 AM 
> 
> hi there corydorus, how come cannot share your experiences?? im mad abt corydoras too [] 
> ----------------

----------


## rain

[ :Knockout: ] LeAnn

oopppsss better stop b4 we both get out of point here [ :Knockout: ]

----------


## CoryDorus

Can anyone help to tell me how to go to Seng Bro's Farm ?
I don't drive ... bus no ? taxi? and which part of Neo Tiew road ??

Btw ... I have 200 hundreds eggs only for a number of SPawn but only this small numbers survived.

You can tell I am an amaturer... too embarress to even share ...

----------


## BFG

Aiyah, Corydorus don't be shy lah. Just pm those people that are interested, from there we can modify ur tips 2 achieve a higher survival rate 4 the fries. 2 heads are better than 1 rite?

----------


## CoryDorus

Since 2 Heads better than 1. More heads even better .. so no PM.

1. Ensure top water condition.
2. Blood worm conditioning
3. Major water change


Comments Welcome !!!

So can anyone tell me how to go Send Bro .... I htought the address is 50 Neo Tiew rd ...

CoryDorus

----------


## Simon

take Tibs175 from CCK MRT alight after the Armor camp.. then have a 10min walk along Neo Tiew Road

----------


## CoryDorus

Simon thankyou very much.

The long MRT/Bus journey from Hougang to LCK is worth it!
Get to know Nice people out in the Farm. 

Grabbed 15 Sterbai ...

Many other cory species are not for sale yet like Adolfi, Splenden etc.

I would suggest to visit them later after the new structures are up and running.

CoryDorus

----------


## NinjaFly

> ----------------
> The long MRT/Bus journey from Hougang to LCK is worth it!
> Get to know Nice people out in the Farm. 
> ----------------


Hi Corydorus!
You actually took a bus to the farm? I actually gave up the walk in that hot sun one Friday after a man told me the farm was very far far in! And it would take me more than 30mins to reach there when I had already walked at least 15mins.[ :Knockout: ] [ :Knockout: ] [ :Knockout: ] 

BTW, Seng's bro really had quite a number of corys! If not for the trip to the LCK fish farm, I had no idea how it was like! I dun get to see that kind of quantity in LFS... Really very tempted to get their young corys then... [ :Grin: ]

----------


## CoryDorus

When there is a WILL, there is a WAY. Is ENCRAVED in my name &amp;quot;CORYDORUS&amp;quot;.[ :Grin: ] 

The weather is ok and about 15 minutes walk only ... and the Boss is kind enough to ask his son to drive me out. &amp;lt;&amp;lt; Customer Service at it's Best &amp;gt;&amp;gt;  :Wink:  

The only Danger is the Dogs along the stretch which I have to chase it away.

CoryDorus

----------


## DEA

he finally unleashed those dogs, huh?
i've been hankering after his adolfoi and pygmaeus for a very long time
his black b. splendens are quite nice too

----------


## CoryDorus

Dogs along the stretch of road leading to the Farm.
I did not see any of their Dogs.

I like Splenden but they are not Cory, it will be a taint to my Name. :Smug:  

They did ask me to buy another Cory species but I was reluctant due to space. Yellow Arc back stripe, white body with Aeneous features.
Is nice I will get them when I have another tank.

CoryDorus

----------


## coryfav

just wondering:

is this c. aeneus gold, same as the venezuelan orange at seng bros?

----------


## rain

no they r not the same corydoras. u can take a look at the gold ones from planetcatfish.com.

----------


## rain

> ----------------
> On 5/26/2002 11:54:45 AM 
> Yellow Arc back stripe, white body with Aeneous features.
> CoryDorus
> ----------------


the stripe is *yellow*??? as in bright yellow or dark yellow? i have not seen this cory b4. what did the uncle call them?? and white body ...... hmmmmmmmmmmmmm how much????

----------


## kelstorm

sounds like the cory is lacking in vitamin B.. hahaha

----------


## dennisks

May I have the address too? I'm going to Teo this Sunday and would like to drop by Seng Bro.

Thanks!!!

----------


## CoryDorus

Light Yellow. Uncle's son was promoting to me. He do not know the name either.
Check the site. Looks like either Zygatus or Rabauti.

I suspect the colour may change due to different background/water conditions.
Not sure it is still available now. Should be $2/pc.
 :Cool:

----------


## coryfav

i got rabauti from seng bros for $2. i think you referring to that?

ninjafly, can you remember what are the 5 species of corys you got from seng bros that weekend? i remember the uncle telling me something that sounded very much like &amp;quot;venezuala&amp;quot;. any pics to show us?

----------


## kelstorm

flor.. i dun recall the raubatis that we brought from there is yellowish leh.. [:0]

----------


## coryfav

kelv, you're right cos if yellowish may mean [ :Knockout: ] !

seng bros did tell me that closest they've to skunk corys, are the rabautis though.

still waiting for rafael/ninjafly to show us what's that &amp;quot;uncommon&amp;quot; cory he picked up... :Smile:

----------


## coryfav

kelv &amp;amp; all,

found this about rabauti &amp;amp; zygatus:

rabauti: basic body colour: vivid orange-brown, supraoccipial has a yellow shimmer.

zygatus: basic body colour: light brown, sometimes light grey to beige, supraoccipial has a yellow shimmer.

so now we know where the &amp;quot;yellow&amp;quot; lies... :Smile:

----------


## DEA

actually
for zygatus and rabauti, the colour is very similar
you can't really tell
the other way is to look at where the line on the back ends
but i dunno how

it's zygatus tho
cos they told me
how do they know? the fry of the 2 species are very different in appearance
one of them is tricolour (can't remember which), that's how they differentiate

----------


## kelstorm

chim!!! very chim!!!![: :Smile: ]

----------


## coryfav

dea, you're right. to diff the 2 species, the fries will show. an article came up in one of the fish magazines, few months back. :Smile:

----------


## CoryDorus

That's why I am not sure. Only the Frys can really separate them as DEA mentioned.

----------

